# Can I Stream HD Video from a NAS to Tivo Premeire?



## GerryinNV (May 6, 2004)

Can Tivo Premeire stream HD video from a NAS?


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

GerryinNV said:


> Can Tivo Premeire stream HD video from a NAS?


If you mean directly, via DLNA, then no. Keep your fingers crossed that TiVo add DLNA functionality in the future. 

If you have an X-Box 360, that streams DLNA music, pictures and video like a charm!


----------



## RichB (Apr 2, 2003)

TrueTurbo said:


> If you mean directly, via DLNA, then no. Keep your fingers crossed that TiVo add DLNA functionality in the future.
> 
> If you have an X-Box 360, that streams DLNA music, pictures and video like a charm!


One box to rule them all.
Of course, you still need the other boxes ... 

- Rich


----------



## fatlard (Jun 30, 2003)

No Tivo Premiere does not have DLNA. Many hoped that it would be an announced feature of the Tivo Premiere but sadly it was not part of the features.

However, Moxi has DLNA. If streaming from a NAS to DVR is important, take a look at Moxi.

http://www.moxi.com


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

Thank you all for your misinformation.

The correct answer is that it depends on the NAS unit. ReadyNAS units can transfer directly to TiVo as described here. I use this for all my offline content storage and it works great.

I understand that he HP MediaSmart server can do something similar. There are other NAS brands that can support TiVo streaming either through plugins or hacks.


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

nrc said:


> Thank you all for your misinformation.
> 
> The correct answer is that it depends on the NAS unit. ReadyNAS units can transfer directly to TiVo as described here. I use this for all my offline content storage and it works great.
> 
> I understand that he HP MediaSmart server can do something similar. There are other NAS brands that can support TiVo streaming either through plugins or hacks.


No, no, please, thank you for your smart-arse reply. I learn so much from people like you who can so eloquently correct me when I know no better.


----------



## ewilts (Feb 26, 2002)

nrc said:


> Thank you all for your misinformation.
> 
> The correct answer is that it depends on the NAS unit. ReadyNAS units can transfer directly to TiVo as described here. I use this for all my offline content storage and it works great.
> 
> I understand that he HP MediaSmart server can do something similar.


The TiVo add-in from HP for the MediaSmart server does *not *allow streaming - it allows transfer of programs. It won't let you stream music or display photos like the TiVo Desktop will although there is a 3rd party plug-in that handles the music and photos.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

TrueTurbo said:


> No, no, please, thank you for your smart-arse reply. I learn so much from people like you who can so eloquently correct me when I know no better.


As I stated, the ReadyNAS can transfer HD video as can the HP MediaSmart server and others. I doubt that the OP is really only interested in streaming, but if so it's possible to run a streaming server on a NAS unit. People here have done it. It's just not the best solution in most cases when the content isn't copy protected.

If the OP wants to know whether he can use a NAS unit as a library for TiVo content then the answer is absolutely yes, and it works very well.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

ewilts said:


> The TiVo add-in from HP for the MediaSmart server does *not *allow streaming - it allows transfer of programs. It won't let you stream music or display photos like the TiVo Desktop will although there is a 3rd party plug-in that handles the music and photos.


The ReadyNAS solution handles video, photos, and music. With TiVo's format limitations, of course.


----------



## jmill (Feb 22, 2010)

nrc said:


> The ReadyNAS solution handles video, photos, and music. With TiVo's format limitations, of course.


Actually, ReadyNAS can handle pretty much any file. On ReadyNAS devices users can use native TiVo support (with limitations) or install pyTiVo with no significant limitations.

pyTiVo can be installed on a number of other NASes, but again, it depends on the NAS and processing power it has.


----------



## robm15 (Feb 23, 2004)

nrc said:


> Thank you all for your misinformation.
> 
> The correct answer is that it depends on the NAS unit. ReadyNAS units can transfer directly to TiVo as described here. I use this for all my offline content storage and it works great.
> 
> I understand that he HP MediaSmart server can do something similar. There are other NAS brands that can support TiVo streaming either through plugins or hacks.


I read the information at the link you provided. It only says it can stream photos and music, but in a later post you mentioned HD video. What format video does it stream to the TiVo?

I am very intrigued because I have been wanting a NAS for my computer to back up files to, and share data among the other computers here at home. But I have been wishing for one that streamed movies to my TiVo. What model do you own? Are there any cons to the device you own from your perspective?


----------



## jmill (Feb 22, 2010)

robm15 said:


> I read the information at the link you provided. It only says it can stream photos and music, but in a later post you mentioned HD video. What format video does it stream to the TiVo?
> 
> I am very intrigued because I have been wanting a NAS for my computer to back up files to, and share data among the other computers here at home. But I have been wishing for one that streamed movies to my TiVo. What model do you own? Are there any cons to the device you own from your perspective?


I use Netgear ReadyNAS NVX. I can stream photos, music and videos (avi, mpeg, DiVX, etc..). I use pyTiVo which works better than native TiVo support from Netgear.

More information for those interested in ReadyNAS: http://www.readynas.com/?p=1428


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

I'll defer to jmill on the capabilities of the pytivo addon. For me the included HMO server works just fine since all I store are native TiVo files. I'm not sure that my lower end unit (ReadyNAS Duo) would have the horsepower to do the transcoding required to use pytivo with other formats.

Sorry, I didn't notice that the video capability wasn't covered in the page that I linked. The ReadyNAS unit simply appears in your Now Playing list as an HMO server on the network. You can transfer files directly from the ReadyNAS unit without having to run TiVo Desktop. Getting your files from TiVo to the ReadyNAS does require some other device to do the copy.


----------



## jd575 (Mar 17, 2010)

nrc said:


> I'll defer to jmill on the capabilities of the pytivo addon. For me the included HMO server works just fine since all I store are native TiVo files. I'm not sure that my lower end unit (ReadyNAS Duo) would have the horsepower to do the transcoding required to use pytivo with other formats.
> 
> Sorry, I didn't notice that the video capability wasn't covered in the page that I linked. The ReadyNAS unit simply appears in your Now Playing list as an HMO server on the network. You can transfer files directly from the ReadyNAS unit without having to run TiVo Desktop. Getting your files from TiVo to the ReadyNAS does require some other device to do the copy.


NRC or jmill

I am also interested and I have read the other links. But I am wondering how do you transfer from Tivo to the ReadyNAS?


----------



## fyodor (Sep 19, 2006)

Another option to consider is getting a SFF atom system and using it as a headless NAS/Pytivo/Streambaby server.

You can probably put one together for about $150 + storage and administer it through VNC. It wouldn't be much larger than a NAS and would give you a fuller feature set (streaming via streambaby, commercial cutting, basic transcoding, etc).


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

jd575 said:


> I am also interested and I have read the other links. But I am wondering how do you transfer from Tivo to the ReadyNAS?


In order to pull the files off your TiVo, you will need to use a separate program running on a networked computer such as TiVo Desktop, kmttg, iTiVo, etc ...


----------



## jmill (Feb 22, 2010)

jd575 said:


> NRC or jmill
> 
> I am also interested and I have read the other links. But I am wondering how do you transfer from Tivo to the ReadyNAS?


Unfortunately with Cox most of the good shows are copy-protected, so never had a great need to transfer shows from TiVo to NAS. But on occasion when I do transfer recordings from TiVo, I usually use TiVo Desktop.

I also have 2TB internal drive on my unit, so that's another reason to keep most of recordings on TiVo


----------



## ewilts (Feb 26, 2002)

If you have an HP MediaSmart server, you can use the HP TiVo add-in to see the programs on the TiVo and transfer them. I've got this installed but haven't wanted to transfer anything yet.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

jd575 said:


> NRC or jmill
> 
> I am also interested and I have read the other links. But I am wondering how do you transfer from Tivo to the ReadyNAS?


You'll need to do the TTG transfers from another device (PC, Mac, whatever). You can use any of the utilities that do that from TiVo Desktop to simply downloading them from the TiVo web interface. I use my own custom Perl script which pulls content on a daily basis. But the device that you do any transfers or manipulation on doesn't need to be available all the time.

To me, ReadyNAS solution has benefits over other options (at least for storing native TTG programs). It's a low power device that is always available when I need it with almost zero attention or maintenance. It works out of the box and provides the redundancy I want with no tinkering (although there is plenty of tinkering that you can do if you're interested in that). It provides the ability to expand your storage incrementally while maintaining full availability and redundancy.

Of course the down side is that none of this is useful if your cable company applies copy protection to your content.


----------



## jd575 (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks for the info nrc and jmill!


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I don't use a NAS, but I have a WHS with a mapped network drive setup on my main pc. I have no issues streaming with Streambaby. Of course it depends on what you want to stream which the OP didn't mention.


----------

